# The Starcraft II Thread



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

STARCRAFT II
*gameaxis.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/07/starcraft-2-logo.png​
I know that there aren't many strategy players around but this is one helluva strategy game. It delivers the same epicness as Warcraft did. So use this thread to discuss about it. Currently Wings of Liberty has been released which is the first of the three expansions. 

I just started the yesterday and i was very pleased with it. This is probably the best strategy game of this year. Even if you haven't played any strategy games then this one is the best one to start with. You'll definitely love it.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 8, 2010)

My copy was supposed to come today but hasn't hopefully by tomorrow.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 8, 2010)

You sure invested in a great game. I wish i had the cash to "obtain" it the good way too.

Now completed mission 5. Awesome game. It unlocks new uber marines in every mission. Fking awesome.


----------



## dinjo_jo (Aug 9, 2010)

Yeah , I support developers.

Pirating each and every other game is not going to help


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 9, 2010)

^I'm gonna buy every game i pirated once i start earning for sure.

The game is mostly same as Warcraft III, only better and more brutal. Now i'm in mission 6.


----------



## mac555 (Aug 9, 2010)

finished the game....should i say ,it was top of the league....ending was great....to be continued in heart of swarm...


----------



## hellrider (Aug 11, 2010)

Having a blast with this game. Each mission is unique and offers fresh gameplay. Achievement system is one of the best part about battle.net, makes me go back to previously played missions to earn new achievements.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 12, 2010)

i'm a strategy game lover
the games that i cant forget are:
rise of nations(i wish microsoft could come up with its sequel)
CIV IV(impatiently waiting form CIV V)
the settlers(fk ubisoft,i cant play their latest one)

so my question is :
seeing my taste in strategy games should i start starcraft II WOL?
i have seen trhe gameplay movie and pretty much liked it
are there any neagtive issues with this game?

NOTE:i havent played a single Warcraft or Starcraft game


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 12, 2010)

I recommend that you play Warcraft III first. Its like a movie literally with awesome gameplay as well. Starcraft 2 is almost as same as Warcraft3. Its ok if you don't play SC1 because while installing SC2, the installer will fill you in on the story.


----------



## hellrider (Aug 12, 2010)

jojothedragon said:


> I recommend that you play Warcraft III first. Its like a movie literally with awesome gameplay as well. Starcraft 2 is almost as same as Warcraft3. Its ok if you don't play SC1 because while installing SC2, the installer will fill you in on the story.



But it won't fill you in with Brood War stuff!
Only the manual which comes in with the retail version has complete story.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Aug 15, 2010)

i recon google will solve that.


----------



## jithin.rao (Aug 16, 2010)

Its recommended to play starcraft 1. You will clearly understand the story. I got my official copy and didn't play SC2, I took 2 days to complete SC 1 completely . Its one addicted game for me


----------



## noob70nuker (Aug 17, 2010)

If you really after the story and plan understand what the real score on campaign yeah you need SC1, but if not don’t bother other games. 

I’m Hands down on SC2 as the best single player and multiplayer p/c game i've played all year.. They've made the multiplayer feel like a MMO in itself, coming closer and closer to earning new achievements and portraits with each game.. I'm hooked.. I cant wait for the zerg chapter to come along; especially the single player which i was pleasantly surprised with, too bad im gonna have to wait for the 3rd chapter of SC2 to sink my teeth into what the protoss have to offer.. I may say all the sacrifices that made by not buying warcraft gold for a month just to have the SC2 copy are all worth it.


----------



## SilentShadow (Sep 3, 2010)

Does anyone know of any store where you can buy the game in Mumbai? Where did you guys buy it and for how much?


----------



## Psychosocial (Sep 5, 2010)

Playing it now and then. I am no RTS player so it dosn't wow me much (no pun intended ) but nevertheless it's still a good game and it's bloody for a RTS. Haven't seen so much blood in a RTS game except Warhammer 40,000 Chaos Rising (which is a good RTS/RPG game too!).


----------



## jithin.rao (Sep 6, 2010)

I got it through battle.net, for SGD 109, almost INR 3600. I know its costly, I have pushed back all my game purchases for the next 6 months for this.


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Dec 23, 2012)

bump
anyone how to make the game graphically better?


----------



## Alok (Jan 3, 2013)

i'm seeing this game on top in rts but yet to play. i'm feared about boxed display(due to low res) in Warcraft III . So anyone tell me about this concern. Does this have higher res?


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 3, 2013)

yes it has.supports native resolution of my lappy (1366 x768)


----------



## arijitsinha (Jan 3, 2013)

Alok said:


> i'm seeing this game on top in rts but yet to play. i'm feared about boxed display(due to low res) in Warcraft III . So anyone tell me about this concern. Does this have higher res?



There is a tweak by which you can make Warcraft III to run in 16:9. No more box display  Google it, or I will pm you once reach home.


----------



## Alok (Jan 6, 2013)

^well yeah i know that stretch trick. . . . But extra Large HUD is problem with that. And u know cutscenes. .


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

This is a real good RTS game, a new game in the series is going to come in 2013 AFAIK.


----------



## Alok (Jan 7, 2013)

^its expansion . Heart in swarm.


----------



## gameranand (Jan 7, 2013)

Yeah I know but its kinda coming as a standalone game I guess, Would I need SC2 installed in PC to play Heart in Swarm..


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Jan 8, 2013)

^just pray it does not have DRM like Diablo 3 otherwise people like us who get digital copies  will be damned


----------



## gameranand (Jan 8, 2013)

If it has DRM like Diablo 3 then I'll simply skip this game for good like I did for Diablo 3.


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

I just completed both the games of the series and damn is it a good game. The story is one of the best and gameplay is just awesome. I must say that its one of my favorite game now.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2013)

You guys have original copies right ? Anyone interested in "spawning" me ? id like to check out multiplayer


----------



## gameranand (Aug 8, 2013)

Sorry bud but game was too costly for me.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 8, 2013)

SC2 multiplayer is highly intuitive, just like dota and lol.. id say SC2 is the hardest of them all.. Wish I could play more maps in Starter edition


----------



## Tech_Wiz (Aug 8, 2013)

I bought it. Totally worth it. Multiplayer is a bliss. Topping the Silver League now.


----------



## 007 (Nov 4, 2017)

On November 14, 2017, large parts of _StarCraft II_'s single-player and multiplayer modes will become accessible for free (See Below). It’s never been a better time to begin your _StarCraft II_ story.

StarCraft II

*Wings of Liberty Campaign*
The award-winning _StarCraft II: Wings of Liberty_ story campaign is *free* in its entirety. If you already own WoL you get second installment _Heart of the Swarm_, for free. Make sure to log in between November 8 and December 8 to claim it.

*Versus Mode*
Access Unranked and Versus AI for *free*; unlock Ranked with 10 first wins of the day in Unranked or Versus AI.

*Commanders up to Level 5*
Kerrigan, Raynor, and Artanis are completely *free*, and all other Commanders are free up to level 5.


----------



## gameranand (Nov 18, 2017)

007 said:


> On November 14, 2017, large parts of _StarCraft II_'s single-player and multiplayer modes will become accessible for free (See Below). It’s never been a better time to begin your _StarCraft II_ story.
> 
> StarCraft II
> 
> ...


Do I have to install and launch the game once to keep it my library forever ?


----------



## 007 (Nov 18, 2017)

gameranand said:


> Do I have to install and launch the game once to keep it my library forever ?


WoL is free hereafter. If you already have WoL owned before, then you can get HotS for free until December 8. For that you need to login to the game to claim is what it says. I don't know exactly the specifics for that scenario as I already have the games. 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------

